# FH Manor Friningham Farm - Maidstone May 2012



## abel101

*FH Manor - Maidstone May 2012*

After doing Lillesden and Babies on the drive home, I managed to persuade DMG15 to head back to this place.
This was DMG15 second visit, he come across a few rooms and bits he had never seen before.

The history on this place is hard to find, during the war this was taken over by the RAF and then diss-used.
It was then rebuilt with modern materials, steal beams are all over the house keeping the building up, its disguised with oak cladding, which is now shown due to the structure breaking.
The flat roof and upper floor is all concrete, which is putting a strain on the house which can be noticed.
Its a mixture of all different materials and designs, but as you walk around the house you soon notice things...
The house was once cut into two houses, with the obvious signs of an extension, the motto remains which I was pleased to see, also mother nature is claiming this house.
The house belongs to a farmer around the area who intends to put the manor back to its original condition, which...would be more than the house is worth.

On with the pictures 




P1060516 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060517 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060518 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060519 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060522 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060523 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060525 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060532 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060540 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060550 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060556 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060559 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060563 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060566 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060569 by Abel History, on Flickr




IMGP0125 by Abel History, on Flickr




IMGP0126 by Abel History, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## rectory-rat

Very nice, thanks for sharing  Love the wonderfully pointless gate in the tenth pic 

-RR


----------



## abel101

thanks alot 
it just looked lonely especially as it was away from the manor itself, I couldnt resist


----------



## flyboys90

Some interesting features still in the house but it looks like its nearly at the point of no return!could be the next camp for the tramp at Babies castle he needs an upgrade badly!!great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## abel101

no problem and thanks for checking it out 
yeah I fully agree haha!


----------



## urban phantom

Nice work mate


----------



## tank2020

Nice report, good to see Noddy is still there, he does move around alot though!


----------



## UE-OMJ

First and last photos are the ones I like best.


----------



## TeeJF

I think it's friggin' scandalous that they let a place like this collapse. It's been an amazing house at one time. Thanks for posting, it's a new place we've never seen I don't think.


----------



## abel101

it was such a peaceful explore this place, no hassel nothing to be silent about, one Manor I intended to go to 

thanks for the comments and looking!


----------



## Sshhhh...

Looks like a fantastic place! I can never understand why these beautiful building are just left to ruin.


----------



## abel101

If I had loads of money! id so badly buy this place!
I fell in love with it!
thanks for looking!


----------



## scribble

What a beautiful house. I love the photo of the garden room. And the lonely gate. And the last one with the bay.


----------



## abel101

thanks for looking, I wasnt sure about the "lonely gate" but thought it looks lost not being attached to the house anymore in anyway!
 cheers once again!


----------



## Sshhhh...

abel101 said:


> If I had loads of money! id so badly buy this place!
> I fell in love with it!
> thanks for looking!


 
I know what you mean, there are so many places ive seen just rotting away and i wish i had the money to restore


----------



## Ninja Kitten

hay what a lovely find..well done you.


----------



## abel101

thanks alot


----------



## old git

No sign of the caravan occupants in the front garden then?
Never seen that car dash on reports before.Anyone know what its from? Looks 70's Leyland to me


----------



## GavinJ

old git said:


> No sign of the caravan occupants in the front garden then?
> Never seen that car dash on reports before.Anyone know what its from? Looks 70's Leyland to me



MG Metro Mk1 so 1980s not 70s but Leyland yes (or near enough)


----------



## abel101

caravans where at the side, found out they are workers on the near by farm bits 
just didnt want the caravans in the pictures  

thanks for looking guys!


----------



## sc0ttie

Nice set. I was here not long ago and saw one of the caravan occupants, although he said nothing he didn't seem that friendly(stares). He left and I left shortly after. Two other explorers turned up about 15 minutes before I left though.


----------



## abel101

yeah they dont look friendly lol but one waved and the other nodded his head towards me, I guess im cool with the caravan crew  haha!


----------



## Justpassing

Passed by here the other day and the whole house has now been boarded up!

This place is unsafe and the locals are not friendly!


----------



## abel101

Yeah it is all boarded up now, went back there a few weeks ago, I looked into it and its recently been brought.
I never had any problems with the locals when I visited, but I think the whole area is under new management.


----------



## Judderman62

liking this


----------



## shot_in_the_dark

awesome images, really enjoyed looking at this post, love the gates shot


----------



## abel101

thanks alot  glad you like the post

really appreciate feedback, must get out more and find more places... im slacking.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber

Amazing picture of the conservatory. Really nice photo.


----------

